# Bully sticks at Costco



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I found a 12-pack of very thick 12-inch bully sticks at Costco for $19.99, which is cheaper than anywhere I've found online. They were right next to the dog food.


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

good deal, i've been looking for somewhere that has them a little cheaper. they're pretty pricey


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Neat! I didn't see them last time I was at mine...I'll have to look next time i'm in.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Yes, those and the dog beds at costco easily paid the cost of membership there last year. They don't smell, either 
Speaking of which...do bully sticks go bad?


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I've been looking for them at mine and haven't seen them in  

My Costco didn't have the new grain free food either.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I wonder if Sams would have them?? We don't have a costco but I wanted to try giving Killian a bully stick...


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Thanks Emoore!! I'm going to Costco Wendsday in Lewisville to pick some up.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Thanks Emoore!! I'm going to Costco Wendsday in Lewisville to pick some up.


I found them at the one in East Plano, but they'll probably be at Lewisville too.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

We have them at our Costco here too. I've been buying them there for the past 16 months or so. I'm so glad too...much cheaper.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I wonder why some Bully sticks smell and other don't. I've had both. Anybody know why?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow thats cheap their usually 8-10 dollars per stick where I go. Are they made in China by any chance?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It says 100% American on the wrapper.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Hmmm I must go check it out that is ridiculously cheap thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lesley1905 said:


> I wonder why some Bully sticks smell and other don't. I've had both. Anybody know why?



According to this it's because the smelly ones weren't drained properly.

What Bully Sticks dog treats are made from, product analysis


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> According to this it's because the smelly ones weren't drained properly.
> 
> What Bully Sticks dog treats are made from, product analysis


 
Ha! Thanks for the article...I'll tell Brody his bullystick has natural juices


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm going to have to look for those next time I go. Shasta _loves_ them, but they used to give her the runs...of course, so did everything else at the time. Her digestive system seems a bit more robust now so I'm ready to try again!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We've been buying our bully sticks at Costco for several years. As good a deal as they are at $19.99 for a 12 pack, when we first started buying them they were only $12.99, just over a buck apiece. The price has been steadily creeping upward ever since.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> According to this it's because the smelly ones weren't drained properly.


Wow. That's beyond disgusting.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

eewww lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Wow. That's beyond disgusting.


That's what I thought. It made me rethink buying bully sticks!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Seriously?!

That is an amazing price!!!

I am heading there tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Lesley1905 said:


> Ha! Thanks for the article...I'll tell Brody his bullystick has natural juices


*YUCK* LOL


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I know costco carries them, but the one close to me never has any in stock. Never stops me from looking though.

Have you fed any yet? Do they smell? 

I know the ones i get from bestbullysticks.com don't smell at all, but I've also gotten some from other places that stink. I definitely prefer the ones that don't smell for obvious reasons.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I've fed two to Rocky so far and they don't smell any more than the ones from best bully sticks.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

In case anyone hadn't seen this...good info. They are from grass-fed free-range beef, from Brazil, and don't smell.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I saw them at my Costco once, didn't buy them (big regret) went back a week or so later... No more Bully Sticks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Last time I was there they had two kinds, one was the old ones made in Brazil and the other was made in the USA. Both were 1 doz for $19.99


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I didn't buy it when it was made in Brazil. I got Koda a pack last month, it's made in the US and no it doesn't smell.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Hopefully they will be coming to a Costo in Canada, more specifically one in my area.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I am waiting for my Uncle to get better to add me to his membership ( we added him to our Sam's, so he is adding us to his Costco). I do know that I have called and asked him, and our local one doesnt have the grain free food OR the Bully Sticks, but they said they would be bringing the grain free salmon food last time I talked to them.


----------



## VijaR (Oct 6, 2010)

How long does the bully stick last for your dog? My 10 months old puppy will finish it in less than 30 min! 

Is this normal?

Cheers


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

VijaR said:


> How long does the bully stick last for your dog? My 10 months old puppy will finish it in less than 30 min!
> 
> Is this normal?


Yup, normal.


----------



## Lialla (Jan 12, 2011)

The ones I got from Costco were pretty stinky. Maybe it differs from pack to pack.


----------

